# speedometer hlep



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

hi, I need a speedometer for the ebike I am going to build I need to know the exact speed thta I am going in kilometers I can not pay more than $50 buck on this thanks for the hlep


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

ev_nred said:


> hi, I need a speedometer for the ebike I am going to build I need to know the exact speed thta I am going in kilometers I can not pay more than $50 buck on this thanks for the hlep


ev-nerd,

I ordered two of these $6.50 USD cheap electronic speedometers. They haven't arrived yet, I expect them in the next few days. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32804

Because of my planed use I will not be able to report on function until spring (every thing is covered with snow), but will be able to report on quality of the components soon if you want to wait a few days I'll let you know what I find. The reseller also offeres a slightly more expensive version (around $8.50 USD) with more features you might look into.

As I can make out from the product information supplied you attach a maget on the rim and a pickup on the fork and then input the paremeters e.g. wheel diameter, KM or mph and others and the thing will read up to 99 of what you select. 

For the price and free shipping it's worth the chance that they will work OK.

I will be using the to measure wheel speed on a small pulling tractor where the tires are supposed to spin.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

I haven't used that exact one but have a simlar one on my bike (pedal bike). It works well and is pretty straight forward.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

Jimdear2 said:


> ev-nerd,
> 
> I ordered two of these $6.50 USD cheap electronic speedometers. They haven't arrived yet, I expect them in the next few days.
> 
> ...


 thanks, tell me more about these when you get them good luck


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

Thaniel said:


> I haven't used that exact one but have a simlar one on my bike (pedal bike). It works well and is pretty straight forward.


 whice one do you use? how do you set it up? how much does it cost? and where do I buy one thanks!


----------



## automd (Feb 5, 2010)

ev_nred said:


> whice one do you use? how do you set it up? how much does it cost? and where do I buy one thanks!


My friend got the same setup before but I think, he miscalculated something & he screwed the whole setup.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

buy them at a bicycle shop or a place like scheels/cabellas/REI. I bought mine at Target for 5.00 usd on sale.

they take about 10 min to install, and if you get messed up go and find any teenager to program it for you.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

automd said:


> My friend got the same setup before but I think, he miscalculated something & he screwed the whole setup.


 thanks i'l keep thta in mind


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

piotrsko said:


> buy them at a bicycle shop or a place like scheels/cabellas/REI. I bought mine at Target for 5.00 usd on sale.
> 
> they take about 10 min to install, and if you get messed up go and find any teenager to program it for you.


thanks no alll thtas left is converting the damm bike


----------

